

Sideways feedback works even better in the offline world - tonyhanna
http://www.teedot.com/blog/2010/03/17/sideways-feedback-works-even-better-in-the-offline-world/

======
almost
I'm really not sure about having fake phone calls with people to passive-
aggressively get businesses to change to your liking. I think I might give
that a miss :p

~~~
passthesalt
Plus it would still leave me wondering if the management/owner will take
action. Not satisfying at all.

~~~
Semiapies
It would probably look as fake as the example given.

------
CodeMage
Okay, so you did something once -- unintentionally, at that -- and it seems to
have had positive effects. Why jump to a conclusion and share it as good
advice?

